# Klein tools or Greenlee



## Celtic

BuildingHomes said:


> Easily. There must be at least 30 here in the GTA.


NJ has a bunch of Sears and K-Marts (what a lame name) ...that by NO means indicates any of them are "local":


----------



## GregS

We used to have KMarts, but they got run out of the country back in the 80s.

We used to have another big chain called Woolco, but they unfortunately got bought by Walmart... something I think people are finally starting to regret letting happen.


----------



## newguy07

Celtic said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> How can a company that was in the midst of a Chapter 11 (or 13 or 7 or whatever) come out and buy an icon like Sears?


 
The cash came from an outside investor, Eddie Lampert, he purchased kmart and also brought with him a lot of cash.


http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/04_48/b3910041_mz011.htm


----------



## macmikeman

Seriously, the abuse I give my linemans pliars would make a good running joke here if you only knew. I always buy Kliens. They make such good hammers. But quality has slipped a bit. Now they only last the macabuse procedure for about 8 months to a year. Before I could get two years out of a pair. Must be an alloy thing.


----------



## magoo5150

For hand tools, it has to be Kleins. Ive been using Kleins for a very long time and have never had any complaints. For sockets and wrenches I stay with Snap-On. I know there expensive at first, but they are well worth it.


----------



## robertc65

mdshunk said:


> It's hard to explain until you've used good stuff. The wrenches and sockets are fine for all the more an electrician will use them. Their pliers, dikes, and screwdrivers pale in comparison to good stuff. Their quality certainly has gone downhill big-time even during my short lifetime so far. It's sorta like Fords vs. Chevy's, but a certain amount of the respect that you'll get will be directly connected to the tools you use. Choose wisely. When I take my car to the shop, I'd rather see MAC or Snap-On in the mechanic's box rather than Craftsman.


I know that for an automotive tech to use anything other than Mac or SnapOn he will have to endure a lot of abuse from his fellow techs. Of course most of these guys are in hock up to their ears with the SnapOn guy who shakes them down weekly for payment. I know of one super tech who uses nothing but Craftsman, but he does it because he just rejects the whole Mac / SnapOn deal. He will admit, however that the quality of Mac and SnapOn are top notch. He has been abused many times over the years about his Craftman stuff, but he is a seasoned tech so he can get away with it. I was not aware that the whole tool prestige thing was also part of the building trades. I do agree however that once you use a pair of Klein linesman or ***** for a while the Craftman seem like junk.


----------



## darren

Hey I am in the Klein boat as well. I have heard that the Greenlees are basicaly a green version of klein. Have never used them so I can not say if this is true.

But I want to know what type of tool a **** is(a **** to me is a girl that likes other girls). I am thinking they are what i would call side cutters.


----------



## mdshunk

darren said:


> But I want to know what type of tool a **** is(a **** to me is a girl that likes other girls). I am thinking they are what i would call side cutters.


Dikes, short for diagonal cutting pliers.


----------



## dkillianjr

I'm no electrician, but just about all of my hand tools are klein I just like the feel and there is just something about a pair of klein pleirs you just cant beat. My linemans and ***** have cut just about everything and are still goin strong :laughing: 


Dave


----------



## 747

go to www.mytoolstore.com and buy the Klein 41 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set and your looking large out of the gate.


----------



## newguy07

747 said:


> go to www.mytoolstore.com and buy the Klein 41 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set and your looking large out of the gate.


Wow $552 that is pretty pricey...


----------



## mickeyco

newguy07 said:


> Wow $552 that is pretty pricey...


Walmart has real nice tools real cheap.


----------



## newguy07

mickeyco said:


> Walmart has real nice tools real cheap.


 
HAh.. well I dont mind purchasing GOOD tools but $600 is a lot at one time...


----------



## mickeyco

newguy07 said:


> HAh.. well I dont mind purchasing GOOD tools but $600 is a lot at one time...


I've got crimpers that cost more than that, actually it does seem a little steep for 41 piece set especially when some of the pieces included in the kit are safety glasses, a belt, tape measure etc., you might want to check eBay for some deals. Get the important stuff in Klein and the other stuff from one of the cheaper US made tool companies.

Are Klein crescent wrenches any better than a Craftsman?


----------



## mdshunk

mickeyco said:


> Are Klein crescent wrenches any better than a Craftsman?


I don't know. I use Crescent brand adjustable wrenches.


----------



## mickeyco

I just looked in my garage tool box and I've got a couple of Crescent brand, a Proto, an Indestro (Duro), some Craftsman and a Fuller from the early '80s that was made in Japan, no Kleins. I'm sure the Kleins adjustables are top quality, but not worth the extra price to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

newguy07 said:


> HAh.. well I dont mind purchasing GOOD tools but $600 is a lot at one time...


Add another $1400 to that and you'll have something.


----------



## mickeyco

Make sure to pick up one of these 8-10 adjustable wrenches, they're invaluable.


----------



## mdshunk

mickeyco said:


> Make sure to pick up one of these 8-10 adjustable wrenches, they're invaluable.


Invaluable for what? I'm not so sure that if I had one of those, I wouldn't give it away to the first person who thought it was interesting. It wouldn't even fit in a pouch right. I bet it would make a good boat anchor.


----------



## mickeyco

Okay, here's the situation you have two bolts going through something that you can't reach around to tighten and they are spaced the distance of the wrenches openings, you put the wrench on both bolts or nuts and walk around to the other side to tighten or loosen them up, invaluable. That's all I could come up with, you're right it looks about as useless as a screen door on a submarine, but it's unique. I found it when I was looking up an old tool name brand. Here is the website if anyone is interested in old tools, they have a lot of cool stuff:

http://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/


----------



## Celtic

frenchsparky said:


> Hey Celtic Vous voulez la tarte ? ? Big grin
> 
> 
> Celtic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUI OUI....s'il vous plaît :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> frenchsparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, bien j'enverrai une très bonne tourte aux pommes à vous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ok...ya got me....that little bit of french I posted took 10 minutes to translate from english....another 10 for me to translate your post to english...that new post of yours will be at LEAST 1/2 hour for me to translate...LOL

What can I say....I got busted :sad:


----------



## Sparky Joe

A professional pastry taster could get in real close with some professional pastry makers if he could speak french.


----------



## randomkiller

Andy in ATL said:


> Can I throw something out here? Our company in the next couple of months is going to implement arc flash training. Rumor has it that some of us(almost certainly me included) will be part of "hot work"crews and will either have to buy, or will be provided double insulated tools. What is ya'lls opinion on cementex vs. klein?


 
The grips on some of both feel uncomfortable to me, you have to try them and see which you like better. You will more than likely end up with a hybrid mix.


----------



## frenchelectrica

> Originally Posted by frenchsparky
> ah, bien j'enverrai une très bonne tourte aux pommes à vous


 let me translated for you ""ahh ok i will send you a very good apple pie to you ""

Merci, Marc


----------



## kbsparky

je preferre une tarte de la fromage creme :chef:

(je parle un peux de français) (ou je comprends un peux?)


----------



## newguy07

A lot of guys on my jobsite have craftsman tools. I couldn't believe but A lot of them have it. 

Also, my hand me down kliens still kick HAH.


----------



## randomkiller

My new apprentice picked up a bag of green tools from the depot for like $50. He stopped by this afternoon to show me. They look sorta heavyduty but we'll see. They are a collection of stuff the depot sells that resembles Greenlee.


----------



## neolitic

kbsparky said:


> je preferre une tarte de la fromage creme :chef:
> 
> (je parle un peux de français) (ou je comprends un peux?)


I'll have cheese cake!!:001_tongue:


----------



## Celtic

randomkiller said:


> My new apprentice picked up a bag of green tools from the depot for like $50. He stopped by this afternoon to show me. They look sorta heavyduty but we'll see. They are a collection of stuff the depot sells that resembles Greenlee.


A guy I know is very proud of his $52 electrician's tool kit from Big Box....he's also proud of his Harbor Freight purchases :blink: ....you get what you pay for.

If the tools are going to make me money, they gotta be good/best.
If the tools are for "DIY"..."good enough" works ....like my $89 Craftsman 10" Table saw.


----------



## Andy in ATL

randomkiller said:


> My new apprentice picked up a bag of green tools from the depot for like $50. He stopped by this afternoon to show me. They look sorta heavyduty but we'll see. They are a collection of stuff the depot sells that resembles Greenlee.


 
Is it their "commercial electric" brand? Probably about as good as their cans.


----------



## Therustyone

*Neither*

I don't understand why so many people swear by either of these brands, most people favor Klein. I think it's the whole made in the u.s thing. Iv used both and prefer Klein by a bit. As soon as I tried knipex my kleins and greenlees were retired to weekend work around the house. I hate to be the one to say it, but German built tools are in a different league than anything made here. Wiha, knipex= BMW,Audi. Klein,greenlee = dodge, Pontiac.


----------



## Jdub2083

Therustyone said:


> I don't understand why so many people swear by either of these brands, most people favor Klein. I think it's the whole made in the u.s thing. Iv used both and prefer Klein by a bit. As soon as I tried knipex my kleins and greenlees were retired to weekend work around the house. I hate to be the one to say it, but German built tools are in a different league than anything made here. Wiha, knipex= BMW,Audi. Klein,greenlee = dodge, Pontiac.


Welcome to CT and thanks for giving us your opinion on this 5 year old thread :whistling


----------



## Sparky Joe

Perhaps some sort of sales person for Knipex's double priced tools to be going that far back in the archives. Though I admit I am also a Knipex fan. Got a pair of their auto adjusting channel locks a few months and have been very happy with them. Although for fifty bucks I would still be using my old Knipex channel locks, but the supply house was throwing a party one day and let me have em for only 12 bucks :thumbup:


----------

